# you tube- thebirdman45



## connie (Dec 2, 2005)

thebirdman45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9LJxb22ai0


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats one pretty bird.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

doveone52 said:


> He's a beauty!


Yep, THE BIRD...that is...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol...he's pimpin' his bird to get on the show!


----------

